# Second Press for Thermoflex Plus



## BMurphy688 (Apr 14, 2007)

Hey All,

Is it necessary to do a second press with teflon on top when pressing thermoflex plus? 

Boy what a difference working with thermoflex compared to specracut II white... Peels like buther (the irish spelling of butter).

Thanks.

Murph


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

I just placed my 1st order for the multi cut that Jan so highly recommends and they say it too peels like butter "I"M SO EXCITED" it should arrive tomorrow.I also got 7 sheets of the tuffcut .I'll keep everyone posted on how well it works.After being so disappointed by spectra cut and spectra cut II it feels good to be excited again.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

BMurphy688 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Is it necessary to do a second press with teflon on top when pressing thermoflex plus?
> 
> ...


I find that it is recommended. I just completed a 64 shirt order for a family reunion with names on the back of each shirt. Although they all pretty much "peeled like butter"...they typically do....there were a few where a letter or two wanted to come up with the mylar. Doing a quick (10 sec or less) second press with a Teflon sheet always seems to do the trick.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I always second press thermoflex, I use a flex pad. I purchased the flex pad at Ace Transfer Company . This pad helps the vinyl get into the fibers of the shirt. I yhink it gives the vinyl a screened look and feel. Good luck. ..... JB


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

COEDS said:


> I always second press thermoflex, I use a flex pad. I purchased the flex pad at Ace Transfer Company . This pad helps the vinyl get into the fibers of the shirt. I yhink it gives the vinyl a screened look and feel. Good luck. ..... JB


 
COED...exactly what is a flex pad?? I checked out the website but couldn't find it. Is it similar to a teflon pillow??

Thanks!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

The flex pad is a rubberish material that is used in place of a teflon sheet. The pad has a slight texture tha helps the vinyl and plastisol transfers to appear more like screen printed. Good luck. ... JB


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

COEDS said:


> The flex pad is a rubberish material that is used in place of a teflon sheet. The pad has a slight texture tha helps the vinyl and plastisol transfers to appear more like screen printed. Good luck. ... JB


I to checked the site and couldn't find them, would you be so find as to tell us how to purchase them.Thanks


----------



## jacsma (May 14, 2006)

leisure said:


> I just placed my 1st order for the multi cut that Jan so highly recommends and they say it too peels like butter "I"M SO EXCITED" it should arrive tomorrow.


Did you get your Multicut?
I ordered on Wednesday. They told me it was shipping on Thursday, and I'm still waiting. I have a 50 shirt order that I really wanted to get done this past weekend, but wasn't able to.

Any idea how long it usually takes to get a shipment from Joto?


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

jacsma said:


> Did you get your Multicut?
> I ordered on Wednesday. They told me it was shipping on Thursday, and I'm still waiting. I have a 50 shirt order that I really wanted to get done this past weekend, but wasn't able to.
> 
> Any idea how long it usually takes to get a shipment from Joto?


I live in Florida so it shipped from the Ohio warehouse and it took 3 days from the day I ordered.YOUR GOING LOVE IT.
If you have any question give them a call and ask for Tia, she is very friendly and helpful.

Brenda


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

it depends on where you are pam - i'm in iowa and it's 2 days shipping from their ohio warehouse - but if it has to come to me from washington, it's more like 4 days.


----------



## cbell442 (Oct 20, 2008)

I never do a second press with the teflon sheet. My Thermoflex Plus instructions state to place a teflon sheet over the TFP (although I never use the teflon sheet myself) & press. After opening the press, rub over the TFP with a pad or eraser (I use a hotpad for pans) to dissipate the heat & then peel. I usually rub for approx. 10 seconds (until I can feel the warmth in the hotpad) & then peel while warm. The mylar peels right off. If I wait until it is cold, the mylar is much more difficult to peel (it sticks to the shirt much harder). I think rubbing it helps seal any edges that might want to come up.

For those looking for the Flex Pad, I found it under "Wholesale Pricelist", "Transfer Supplies".


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

Joto's multicut is AWESOME. You will not be disappointed.

I think you can find the pad you're looking for, as well as reasonably priced teflon sheets (one that wraps around the top of your press and is held in place by magnets is very helpful!) here: http://www.heatpressessentials.com/


----------



## cbell442 (Oct 20, 2008)

Is the silicone pad smooth or textured? It looks smooth to me, which wouldn't produce the same results as Coeds said the Flex Pad does. (Maybe Coeds could chime in on this.)

That wrap-around upper platen teflon sheet looks interesting, but my press is 11 x 15 & the smallest size they have is for a 15 x 15. Could the 15 x 15 be cut down to fit?


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

It is smooth. 

The teflon wrap/sheet can be cut down - or send them an e-mail & Lou will set you up.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Don't think the wrap can be cut down. Most that I've seen are designed specifically for the size press that you are using them with, since they fit snug sorta like an ironing board cover


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

There are covers made like Josh describes. I have one that protects the bottom of my press. It's secure so it doesn't slip around and cause problems when putting shirts on and off the press.

The top wrap from heatpressessentials is not made like it. It is held in place by magnets and can be cut down. And it works very well.


----------



## SpecMat (Mar 15, 2011)

BMurphy688 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Is it necessary to do a second press with teflon on top when pressing thermoflex plus?
> 
> ...


"Peels like buther" Maybe we should start using that phrase in our marketing materials! LOL.

I find that even though a second press is not necessary per se, it does guarantee a more consistent texture and allows it to take on more of the subtleties of fabric lines of the material underneath much like the way a screenprinted design would.


----------

